# Vergleich: Deuter Trans alpin 32 EL / Vaude  Bikealpin 30+5



## Pausenaugust (25. Juli 2018)

Heute habe ich mir den neuen Deuter Trans alpin 32 EL gekauft da mein Vaude in die Jahre gekommen ist und schon einige Macken hat. Für den 32 EL habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich die 2 Liter mehr an Platz haben möchte, obwohl ich nur 1,80 groß bin und dieser Rucksack eigentlich speziell für Leute ab 1, 85 gemacht wurde. Nach einigen Bewertungen, die ich gelesen habe, bin ich zum Sporthändler im Ort um den  32 EL zu testen. Bin der Meinung, das er sehr gut sitzt, deshalb habe ich den Großen genommen.
Zuhause gleich mit meinem Vaude verglichen und doch einige Sachen gefunden, die auf den 2ten Blick störend sind. Natürlich kann man den alten Vaude nicht mit dem Aktuellen Deuter vergleichen,oder dem Deuter verschlechterung nachsagen, aber einige Punke möchte ich doch nennen, da ich damals beim aussuchen des Vaude im Vergleich zum Deuter kaum Unterschiede finden konnte. Der Vaude war extrem Billig(69€) weshalb ich letztendlich diesen gekauft hatte.
So jetzt mal zu den Sachen die mir heute aufgefallen sind:

Kompressionsgurte unten: 

Beim Deuter ist der rote Gurt nur ein Kompressionsgurt während beim Vaude selbiger noch mit einem Fastex Verschluß versehen ist, damit er schnell geöffnet werden kann, da er ja die seitliche Netztasche verschließt. Jetzt muss ich bevor ich etwas aus der Netztasche nehmen kann, den Gurt auffriemeln....doof







Vorderes Kleinteilefach:
Beim Vaude riesengroß, allerdings nur ein Hauptfach mit Schlüsselring und 2 Netzfächer
Der Deuter hat das Hauptfach in mini Größe 2 Netzfächer und ein Fach mit Reißverschluss und Schlüsselring.....mein Favorit, Vaude.







Schultergurte:
Eindeutig beim Deuter besser, dick gepolstert und hochwertiger als beim Vaude!

Tragegestell:
Polster mit Luftkanälen beim Deuter




Vaude mit Netzrücken



welcher unten am Drahtgestell drückt. Hatte ich schon mit Kabelbinder etwas zusammengerafft aber besser wäre es, wenn Vaude dort komplett einen Schaumstoff drüber gemacht hätte.




Punkt für Deuter!!

Taschen an den Hüftflossen:



Deuter...2 große Taschen...Vaude nur eine kleine, welche sehr schlecht zu erreichen ist.
Punkt Deuter!

Punkt Deuter auch für die Handytasche , welche einfach erreichbar sein soll(habe ich noch nicht getestet)
Das gepriesene Sitzkissen beim Deuterist meiner Meinung nach recht Sinnfrei, da es bei Vollbeladenem Rucksack kaum rauszubekommen ist. Aber wieder rein geht es schon bei leerem Rucksack kaum...

Was beim Vaude noch positiv zu erwähnen ist:



die unterste Tasche auf dem Bild, die hatte der alte Deuter auch, da kann Dreckiges kleinzeug wie Beleuchtung ,Werkzeug oder sowas rein....vermisse ich beim Deuter
Punkt Vaude!

Auch das Fach auf dem Bild ganz ober über dem Auslass vom Trinkschlauch beim Vaude:



vermisse ich. Das ist Praktisch für Brille, Geld oder Ähnliches


So, das war es ersteinmal....Praktisch getestet habe ich den Rucksack noch nicht.
Das jetzt war nur der erste Eindruck.


----------



## platt_ziege (9. Mai 2019)

hallo

kannst du inzwischen vielleicht ein paar erfahrungswerte nach deinen wohl inzwischen erfolgten praxis einsätzen nachreichen?
danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (11. Mai 2019)

Der Jack Wolfskin Moab Jam spielt auch ganz oben mit, und ist preislich echt ne Ansage. Verhält sich sehr unauffällig am Rücken.

30L ~ 75 Eur
34L ~ 85 Eur


----------



## platt_ziege (11. Mai 2019)

mein interesse gilt aufgrund meiner grösse dem deuter wg extra lang


----------



## Baitman (17. Mai 2019)

Der gravierenste Unterschied der beiden Rucksäcke ist doch wohl das der Deuter vollbeladen ordentlich satt am Rücken liegt und der Vaude durch den Netzrücken und demnachweiteren Abstand zu Rücken hin- und herschwänzelt. Ein absolutes nogo, weshalb er für mich nicht in Frage kam.


----------



## Butze_MTB (18. Mai 2019)

Hab den Vaude seit 2014 und im direkten Vergleich mit dem transalpin damals fand und finde ich ihn überzeugender. Mein Schwiegervater hat den TA und alleine beim packen ist der Vaude Schnitt für mich besser. Die Handytasche oben ist mega und überhaupt. 
Das Ding ist noch lange nicht fertig. 
Es ist und bleibt eine Geschmackssache.
Wie der volle Rucksack abstehen soll verstehe ich nicht. Das ist eine Sache der Einstellung.


----------

